# zombie fly from the wezzner challenge



## shaarky57 (Feb 17, 2013)

*chopped 32 5 WINDOW COUPE FORD WITH TILT BODY zombie fly from the wezzner challenge*

had 1 year to build,1500 hours of build time in this1

THE ZOMBIE FLY


chopped top,molded in sun visor, doors,trunk,and fresh air cowl were filled in.
paint: 13 coats of primer-silver leaf metallic then topped with candygreen metallic then clear
features: 1939 chevy headlights with 1956 ford custom bessels molded to headlights
1928 ford radiator with 4 sheets of screen
1964 dodge front wheels
hand built chassis with 4 coats of pearl white applied then 3 coats of clear
1928 rear axle
duel floor boards fabricated with screens
tilting bucket seats with screen inlays
engine: 1964 Lincoln V-8 with dual 4 barrel carbs with choke plates,fuel lines,brake lines,hoses
engine has also had spark plugs installed into the heads and spark plug wiring 
fully wired fuse block 
body tilts backward for access to interior
all details painted by hand
brass gears were built into the steering assembly
brake,clutch and throttle linkages are all detailed and hooked up


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## 63impala (Apr 13, 2008)

wow beautiful build.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

great job! give us some details....


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

wow,,nice stuff,,dig the colors


----------



## shaarky57 (Feb 17, 2013)

*thanks guys*

thanks guys for comments


----------

